# horse prefers to follow



## beachluvr (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a 5 year old mare and she loves to trail ride but has to be behind a horse. If she is last they all can get ahead and she doesn't really care. she will not lead at all when asked. She is very dominate in her herd of 2. Does this make sense? Do I really need to get her to lead? If so ideas?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

She doesn't want to lead, so there's no sense pushing her. Being a herd alpha has little to do with whether or not a horse wants to be out front on a trail ride.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

This is how ST was when I first started riding her. She'd inch along and spook at a leaf or twig.
You just have to build their confidence up. Get a group together that's willing to bear with you and your horse for training.

I did that with ST and she'd rather lead than bring up the rear now. Which I love, because my last horse kicked and I was always in the back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

I think alot of horses prefer to be following. Being out front makes them more vulnerable to a predator  I have found them to be more alert and sometimes spooky in front rather than following. That being said I ALWAYS make mine ride in all positions during a trail ride. We switch up often. I have certainly had a couple battles with my stubborn mare who doesnt prefer to lead but it is just one of those things I think make a good trail horse, to be able to ride in any position. I always ride with a core group who understands and we are always patient when one acts up or doesnt want to take the lead, as long as it takes since having someone else just head out would defeat the prupose so it might be harder to do in a larger group or organized ride etc. I would try and practice this whenever possible and make sure some time is spent out in front so your horse can get used to it and know that your the leader and you will keep her safe whether in front, middle or the back


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

IMO every horse should be able to go in front on the trails, it is much more for them then for us, they actually have to think more and do not just do what the horse in front is doing, it is a great exercise for your horses brain and gets it used to so much more than as if you are just following. What if you ever go out by yourself? What if the other horse refuse to go over something, like lets say a bridge? If you feel comfi staying behind thats fine but for me it would be unacceptable if my horse would refuse to lead on the trails, but that is just me.... I like to be independet from everyone else :0)


----------



## beachluvr (Feb 9, 2013)

thank you so much all! I will certainly work on her leading some! the interesting thing is we go out alone all the time! she is more cautious but we cover miles!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

First your horse has to have confidence in your leadership. Once that is established they have to gain confidence in themselves. Both come from miles in the saddle.

I don't know what kind of confidence you project to your horse with out watching you ride but that is a major key in making a good trail horse. Problem is a lot of people think they are confident when not. Second issue is even when not confident in yourself you have to project confidence to your horse. Try to give yourself an honest evaluation here. Friends are likely to tell you that you're a greatest rider around so they are not the best people to rate you.

Now your horse. Move her out front for just short periods at first then move her back behind again. Try to move back in line before your horse spooks or misbehaves in anyway. If they do, don't let them back in line keep them out front for a short while longer. Moving her back for spooking is a reward in her mind. You should be able to gradually keep her out front for longer periods of time. Watch your horse like a hawk, they generally transmit when they are thinking about spooking. As soon as you start seeing signs of a spook, change her mind by asking her to do something. Also, don't stare down something you think will spook your horse as they can see where you are looking. If you stare at something then obviously there must be a reason so they need to worry too.

The other way...go out by yourself and do not turn back because you are frustrated. When you do turn to head for home, don't let your horse hurry. Go back at the same speed as you left.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If she will ride out alone, I wouldn't really worry about it myself.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My good trail gelding had to be out front when leaving the yard. After a few hundred yards he didn't care who was out front. He didn't mind being the last but he was a fast walker so we'd wind up in front again with the others trotting to catch up. He didn't care if they caught up or not, we were going somewhere.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I ride with a group of friends and we have all switched off front/middle/back.......my mare used to always be in a hurry but has learned to slow down, now she doddles way behind everyone LOL


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

When Mr. Big Stuff came to me, he would NOT ride in the lead. It took awhile for us to learn to read and trust each other. Eventually he came to actually prefer it...probably because he was gaited and my husband's OTTB walks in slow motion. I like a horse that will be comfortable in any position, just because it gives you greater flexibility. If your horse has no problem going out alone, then when he's content to follow, he's probably just being relaxed (lazy? LOL) in that he can rely on the horses ahead to alert him to any danger. It's been my experience that the lead horse is always more alert and the horses that follow tend to drop their guard and relax.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Thunderspark said:


> I ride with a group of friends and we have all switched off front/middle/back.


A good exercise too (besides the one quoted above) may be to try riding side by side. That is, if you have horses that get along and won't try to kick/bite each other. 

Does she get spooky or become harder to handle when she's in front?


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Try riding side by side with a horse that your horse is comfortable with. If that is working good, have them drop back a little and ride relaxed. If you horse starts getting to worked up have the other horse ride back up beside or in front again to get her calmed down then do it again.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I've got a similar problem. Ellie's fairly ok with riding in front, though she mostly prefers to follow unless the other horse isn't going fast enough. The problem is that when she's following her corral mate (doesn't seem to do it nearly as much with others), she wants to have her nose right on his tail, which means I'm constantly telling her to keep back - but if my attention wanders for a few seconds, her nose is right up there again.


----------



## Opal (Feb 17, 2013)

Although it's not a "necessity" for her to be able to lead, I think it's a smart and safe idea just in case of an emergency or once in a blue moon event for her to be able to. What if a fellow rider gets injured and you have to turn around to go back for help, but your horse won't move because there's no horse to lead? I think it would be best for her to be able to lead, but there's really no rush to teach her it, so I would start by doing little bits at a time, like simply turning around ever so often, walking a few steps with her leading the other horse(s) back the way you came, before turning around to keep going forward with the other horses in the lead again. I'd do this for a while before experimenting with switching places in the line, and finally moving between first and second until she seems comfortable. The most important thing is that both you and her begin to associate leading in a positive way and that she learns to like being in the front. Lots of "Good Girls!" and pats right when she takes the lead so she immediately begins to associate the front positively  

Best wishes!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> I've got a similar problem. Ellie's fairly ok with riding in front, though she mostly prefers to follow unless the other horse isn't going fast enough. The problem is that when she's following her corral mate (doesn't seem to do it nearly as much with others), she wants to have her nose right on his tail, which means I'm constantly telling her to keep back - but if my attention wanders for a few seconds, her nose is right up there again.


If the horse in front doesn't mind, it may not really be that much of a problem if her nose is up his rear. It is usually only a problem if the horse in front kicks, and that solves itself pretty quickly because nobody likes to get kicked.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It's just me, but I'm not comfortable riding alone. Your horse will gain confidence with a confident leader horse. I've always kept my horses in small herds, and the best of my herd leaders instilled great confidence in the other horses. It's the way that the US Cavalry trained, works every time.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Celeste said:


> If the horse in front doesn't mind, it may not really be that much of a problem if her nose is up his rear. It is usually only a problem if the horse in front kicks, and that solves itself pretty quickly because nobody likes to get kicked.


I think the horse should learn with a rider not to be up any horse's butt.
My mare used to want to be up the one's in front butt, it took a lot of patience with me turning her in circles, walking away from the ones in front but now she hardly ever gets up another horse's butt LOL in fact she quit often doddles along behind and then I have to trot her to catch up with the others......I think it's good for the horse to learn all positions, I like the idea of following one, then turn so that I'm leading and the other follows, then turn and follow the other one......you never know if there is a time that you have to lead to help another horse to go through/over something....


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Agreed--one horse length between the front of your horse and the back of the one in front is safest.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Celeste said:


> If the horse in front doesn't mind, it may not really be that much of a problem if her nose is up his rear.


Wouldn't have bothered me (down in the depths of ignorance as I am), but It is kind of a problem, for two reasons. The horse in front doesn't mind, exactly, but sometimes he'll just stop, and Ellie doesn't. Second, the person on that horse (my friend/teacher) keeps telling me to get her to back off, and the constant repetition gets annoying.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

jamesqf said:


> Wouldn't have bothered me (down in the depths of ignorance as I am), but It is kind of a problem, for two reasons. The horse in front doesn't mind, exactly, but sometimes he'll just stop, and Ellie doesn't. Second, the person on that horse (my friend/teacher) keeps telling me to get her to back off, and the constant repetition gets annoying.


I would have to agree with the person who is telling you to back off. It's just not good manners for your horse to be up in another horse's space, that's asking for a swift kicking, even if the horse that's in front is tolerant to yours. It sounds to me like your horse may need to learn some boundaries, and manners.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

My mare is really tolerant of horses being up her butt and I've helped alot of friends with teaching their young horses to stay back. She's never kicked at anyone but you never know!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

dashygirl said:


> I would have to agree with the person who is telling you to back off. It's just not good manners for your horse to be up in another horse's space...


Oh, I agree. The question is how. She's very perceptive/willing about almost everything else, to the point where it seems that I just think about what I want her to do. (And I can never say the words "trot" and "canter" in conversation, as they're taken as instructions.) But if I'm riding behind, it's usually an endless cycle: pull her back to a good distance, keep on her so she stays there, let my attention go to something else for a second or two, and bingo!, there's the nose to butt thing again.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

It all depends how 'broke' you want a horse to be. For a horse to be really broke and to be a really solid trail horse, it needs to be comfortable in the front, middle or behind other horses. It needs to be willing to go a different direction and should basically go anywhere it is asked by its rider. Any problems doing any of these things are flaws and are great 'big holes' in its training. If you are happy with that and don't care, then it is not a problem as long as nothing ever comes up where better training preparation is required. 

When we start one riding out on the trail (usually the 4th or 5th ride on young horses) we start out by riding them by themselves. We ride the colt with an older horse and start out together for about 1/2 mile. We always start out with the colt in the lead because we do not know what we have if the colt is just following. Following is really no more of a challenge (or a training exercise) than a foal following its dam out in the pasture. A half mile out, the trail divides and we take different trails, usually at a jog. The colt will whinny, but I do not scold one for it. I just keep him moving on at a good trot. I do not ask him to cross water or go anywhere really tough for the first couple of rides. I set them up for success on an easy trail that should not cause a confrontation. I only ask what he is ready and able to do successfully. I am only interested in good forward impulsion on a loose rein at this point.

If everything goes OK, we meet up at a prearranged place and time. We ride together for a little ways and then split up again. Again, there is some whinnying but usually the colt is fine. 

One of us will circle around to another trail and head back to the truck. Once I am headed back toward the truck, (always making a big circle and never just stopping and reversing directions), I will only let the colt walk. Even the first ride out they know where the truck is. They have a HUGE 'homing instinct'. If the colt gets in a hurry, he is taken off trail and must negotiate the brush and tall grass and rough ground. I never get in a pulling match with one. I may have to turn and go away from the truck for a ways, but I will insist on walking on a loose rein going back.

I think these first few rides out set the horse's attitude for future rides. I am very picky how they are conducted. I want a brave horse that trusts my judgement and goes anywhere I point his head. 

By the 3rd or 4th ride, most colts are ready to cross water, gullies and go about anywhere.

Once they go on by themselves anywhere asked, we play the 'leap-frog game' as we call it. We start out together. One rider rides on ahead at a trot or lope (way out of sight) while the other rider 'tries' to walk on quietly behind. This often means the rider left behind has to ride off the trail in the rocks and brush or even turn back for a while to keep that horse quiet and walking on a loose rein. When that horse is walking nicely, it is bumped up into a trot or lope and that horse and riders passes right on by the first horse (hopefully without hesitation). That horse is ridden ahead and well out of sight or hearing range of the horse left behind. This routine is repeated until it is time to head back to the truck. Again, they are ridden in a big circle and go back on different trails. 

For us, these are not 'pleasure rides' -- they are 'training rides'. It is worth all of the trouble in the long-run. You have a horse that rides anywhere with or without company, in the front of or behind other horses and are willing to leave a group and ride safely and sanely anywhere the rider wants to go. For us, it is just part of making a 'broke horse'.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

*I agree with Cherie a 100%. Cherie I wished we lived close, I would love to ride with you. I believe I would learn a lot from you. *

*I also want to make sure that I can make my horses ride in the front, middle and back. I trail ride a lot with a lot of different people and it is important that I am able to make my horses do what I want them to do. It builds my confidence while riding to know that I can control my horses under any situation. Being a confident rider helps me to be a better leader for my horses and they seem to respond better to me.*

* I was wondering Beachluvr how you feel about taking the lead or do you prefer to follow behind. I ride with a friend who always ask me to lead she doesn’t want to. And it works out okay because my horses don’t have any problems with it. *

*My friend has told me about situations she has been in where she was riding with another person and neither horse wanted to lead. We kind of laugh about it but I believe it was a true problem for them when they were riding across ditches, and through woods that had a lot of scary things along the side of the trail such as a large rock or broken branches. To help my friend out with this issue, I would encourage her to ride up front a little more and a little more until it built her confidence up as well as her horse. We discovered for her horse it was more eager to ride up front on the way back home so we used it to our advantage. The more her horse lead the better it got. If the horse did get spooked, and would refuse to go and after several attempts to get it to go, I would lead my horse through the area first and then have her horse to follow we would continue in that area until her horse would lead without any hesitation. *

*Now, when she rides with her other friend that has the horse that doesn’t want to lead, she is the leader on her horse. She said that this has built her confidence in being a better rider. She said she didn't like to lead because she was scared her horse would spook on her and she was always watching out for things that might cause her horse to spook. This is just food for thought. :wink:*


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

If you don't mind her being in the back, it's OK. But if you prefer to be in the front sometimes, just slowly work up the line. 

If the trail is wide enough (or just practice in an arena) then start walking next to the horse in front of her. Slwoly just work your way so you are in front of that horse. Then walk like that for a few days. If you still want to bw head more, just do the same thing. I think that maybe you should walk next to the lead horse for a while, then when she seems OK with that, work your way up ahead of her. If she stops, just ask her to go and dont let the other horses pass you. My horse can be the same way. He would rather follow Brisco than be behind him. I made Golley get ahead of Brisco and walk. The first few times he wouldn't go, but when I wouldn't stop asking, he would walk forward - only to turn around and walk to brisco. So when he turned, I just kept turning him until he was walking away from Brisco again. 

So I have found that it works, just take your time and don't rush. But if you don't mind being in the back, I wouldn't worry about it. There isn't a big need to be in the front, unless you want to! haha!! 

Hope this helped!


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

My Mare is the same way on the trails she loves to follow, rather then lead. She will lead but she is not a fan of it. She is more alert when she's out in front. Most of the time were are last and fall back a bit cause she's slow. Her and I are alike, both like life in the slow lane and enjoy to the scenery. We love to putz in the back of the pack! Funny how my horses personality turns out to be similar to mine.


----------

